# what's the best supplements to make me go harder and longer & have no adverse effects



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

*what's the best supplements to make me go harder and longer & have no adverse effects*

I've heard of pre workout c4, sport legs, citrulline...

What do you guys consider the best


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

*depends on what you want to be longer and harder*



brainhulk said:


> I've heard of pre workout c4, sport legs, citrulline...
> 
> What do you guys consider the best


Viagra comes to mind.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Supplements do not replace an inadequate diet, nor will supplements replace conditioning.

Instead of soliciting advice of dubious value from this site, go to here for a start:

https://www.class-central.com/mooc/2202/smarter-eating-for-better-performance

This site has a series of short interactive lessons sponsored by the International Olympic Committee. Other MOOC sites offer more advanced courses in anatomy, physiology, and nutrition.


----------

